# Happy Birthday Augusta, DavidGGraves



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 13, 2010)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 02-13-2010:

-Augusta (Age: hidden or unknown)
-DavidGGraves (Age: hidden or unknown)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Idelette (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Traci, and David!!!!


----------



## dudley (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday to Augusta and David Graves


----------



## Mindaboo (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Berean (Feb 13, 2010)

*Happy Birthday* to you both!


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 13, 2010)

*The happiest and most blessed of birthdays to you, Traci, and you, too, David!*

Love in Christ,

Margaret


----------



## Michael (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Augusta (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks you guys. I was gone the week of my birthday. Had a wonderful time visiting my mom and my sister in Petersburg, AK. God is so good. It only just occured to me to look in the birthday forum to see if I was in here.


----------

